# Last Year's Snow



## ondirtymax (Dec 22, 2008)

Sure am missing last year's snow!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

AAHHHHHH, snow! and lots of it!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Its been like that here already for the last week and more coming for us the next few days


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Is that a little snowmobile in the bed of your truck? lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm not, im thinking that quad speedos measure in reverse also, so far this year i have put on 60 miles just from plowing my driveway, i realize there 's some spin but not that much lol


----------



## ondirtymax (Dec 22, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;947877 said:


> Is that a little snowmobile in the bed of your truck? lol


Was my sons Yamaha 250 1978........he graduated to a '02 zrt600 this year. Lasat year was a wicked winter for us, as u can see in the pics. We were out plowing November 13th. So far this year we maybe have a foot and I've only plowed maybe 3 or 4 times:angry:


----------

